# do you match foundation to your face or your neck? (for med-dark skin prone to oxidation)



## Sarah1394TSend (Oct 9, 2015)

*do you match foundation to your face or your neck? (for med-dark skin prone to oxidation)*

hey there, total newbie here, even though i'm probably too old to be (almost 22, hehe)! 
  i've got combo skin with a moderately oily t-zone, my face is about 2 shades darker than my neck. idk how, most people have lighter faces than necks, I hear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  soo decided to start using foundation but picking a shade is proving to be so confusing omg!
  i'd like a mostly matte finish, because it's really hot/humid here most of the year, dewy ones just won't last on me.
  I have some light acne that flares up and goes down along with my menstrual cycle, pretty wicked dark circles, and pigmentation around my mouth. not sure if the last one is skin problem or not tbh. i'm actually a heavy caffeine drinker, which i'm told can cause discolouration around the mouth? my mom actually said i should get it bleached but im afraid of what it might do to my skin. D:

  the mua matched me with Syracuse in the Nars All-Day, and 7.0 and 8.0 in UD Naked Skin.
  Now she swatched all of these on my hand. Syracuse was a perfect match, as was the UD 8.
  UD 7 seemed too light at first but as the day went on I noticed it sort of oxidised and got to a shade that seemed a better fit than the previous two.

  ik this is like, a ton of info but i'd really like to get some proper advice before i buy any of these.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi!

  The oxidation is from having oily skin and the type of foundation your using. I would try a concealer around your mouth, acne spots and for your dark circles. I use BB's under eye corrector when I haven't gotten enough ZZZ's & a concealer. Get a few samples from wherever you want to purchase the foundation, apply & see how it looks as the day goes on. Swatches on your hand doesn't really give you a good gauge.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 21, 2015)

Definitely my neck and body! My face is about a NW40 but my body is a NW43! If I used a NW40 on my face I would look like I had on a mask for sure lol... It's harder to blend also


----------



## Sarah1394TSend (Oct 21, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Definitely my neck and body! My face is about a NW40 but my body is a NW43! If I used a NW40 on my face I would look like I had on a mask for sure lol... It's harder to blend also


  Lol I have the opposite: face is deeper than the neck. So I should get the shade which matches my neck rest of me? Are you sure the lighter shade won't look ashy on my face?


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 22, 2015)

Sarah1394TSend said:


> Lol I have the opposite: face is deeper than the neck. So I should get the shade which matches my neck rest of me? Are you sure the lighter shade won't look ashy on my face?


 What about the rest of ur body??? My neck and body r pretty much the same shade... If ur face is darker than ur body I would go smack dab right in the middle of the two for easier blending and avoiding the dreaded mask look... Example: Ur face is NW45 but ur body is a NW40, I personally would suggest a NW43 for easier n more natural looking  blending between the two


----------



## Sarah1394TSend (Oct 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> What about the rest of ur body??? My neck and body r pretty much the same shade... If ur face is darker than ur body I would go smack dab right in the middle of the two for easier blending and avoiding the dreaded mask look... Example: Ur face is NW45 but ur body is a NW40, I personally would suggest a NW43 for easier n more natural looking blending between the two


  Arms and face are about the same. I tan badly/easily, so any part of me that isn't covered ends up a lot darker, but my skin's just changed colour pretty drastically. People comment on it all the time. :/
While looking at some photos from last year I noticed that the darkening happened around the time I started using sunscreen. I think my skin isn't agreeing with the ingredients, even though I've switched brands a few times to see if it goes away.
  Anyway I was thinking of going one shade lighter. Figuring out colours is so harrrd omg. I've realised I'm NC, not NW. For undertones I'm not sure? Because the darker parts look like a red undertone but the non-tanned parts look super yellow. My current concealer is the LA Girl one in Fawn. It blends perfectly around my mouth but anywhere else it's too orange.
  Clearly I need help


----------



## MsEVILVENUS1 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Foundation  Oxidation problems*

Hi Loves, I quite agree with you about the fact that its very difficult to find a foundation that won't oxidize on contact. I have used a number of primers, MOM, serums, and still get orangy. NARS is the worst for me to get a shade match and it will oxidize within a few minutes after application of primer. If Mac were to take the peachy color out of NC 43/44 its tech and studio foundations it would be a match hands down. There is very little oxidation too. No oxidation in F&B C6 mixed with C4 and no ashy cast my winter foundation. And to address your comment on matching to neck I see it serves its purpose but not in all clients. Color Correctors, I've used for many years and a trick I use on blue, deep color discolorations due to zits, pregnant, health conditions, medications,and natural skin pigmentations, hollows and curves etc.. with orange I will use a touch of yellow mixed in to cancel out the dark and brighten and lift  the same area at the same time(like under eyes, and aging patches). For skin care see a Dermatologist to assist and remy any skin issues. The use of over the counter fix it products can be very expensive and I would keep it simple. Do you have any interest in making your own Masks, acne and comfort creams for your type of skin be it dry, combo,sensitive, aging, oily, etc. I would recommend 2 sites for DYI www.Essential Wholesale & Labs,www. Making cosmetics. And read, learn, and experiment. Its alot of fun really and affordable. My Favorite Mask that's good for all skin type is Pumpkin Masque by EWL. and when I have a flare up of sorts I add a few drops of BHA acids in it. Wonderful. I hope any of this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

Definitely yes! I always try to match foundation to my face or my neck!


----------

